# Shifting types for tandems



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a rookie question that needs answering. I have a friend who has what appears to be a mid-nineties Burly tandem (maybe late eighties) in pieces sitting among the clutter in his over filled garage. Says he never rode it, just got it somewhere. So of course my gears are spinning in my mind. It appears to be in ok condition at a glance. I need to convince him into digging it out. My question is: would it be best to set up a tandem with STI 9 speed shifters or go with 9 speed bar-end shifters? I have both as spares at the moment. I see a lot of tandems on the forum here and a lot of them run STI. Any shifting advantages or disadvantages? Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Down Tube shifters are my choice for single bikes. STI on the tandem.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

No reason not to do STI. It works just fine.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Thanx everyone*

This gives me something to think about. I'm gonna keep bugging my friend until I can get a closer look at his tandem.


----------

